# Turkistan roach eggs



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I got my turks a few months ago and I was cleaning my roaches out today because they were a bit messy and there was loads of egg sack things like around 100
Now what I want to know is will all of these hatch in to little babies turks its just that they looked a bit hard and dry is this normal? and some were red and some were black.
Also how long does it take for these little pods to hatch out?
One more how many are in each pod.

Thanks Guinea :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi 

Thought id been done when I got mine, the whole container used to house them was covered in eg sacks in no time, good times ahead I thought, waited and waited and waited even longer, lol.

They do hatch but seems to take forever, I now have literally thousands.
Although they take ages to hatch ( mine took around 45-50 days ) they are defo one of the fastest growing and most prolific roaches that i keep.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

keep the humidity and temp up - they will breed/lay/hatch/grow faster :2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Paul P said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought id been done when I got mine, the whole container used to house them was covered in eg sacks in no time, good times ahead I thought, waited and waited and waited even longer, lol.
> 
> ...


Yes helps a lot thanks : victory:



Gemstone Dragons said:


> keep the humidity and temp up - they will breed/lay/hatch/grow faster :2thumb:


Yes I am in a bit of a muddle trying to get the balance right with the humidity I have a lid on and feed them a whole apple or carrot plus greens plus handfull of chicken mash every day and moisture builds up very quickly but the problem I am having is that the water is turning in to little puddles in the corners and it makes the chicken mash smell slightly.
For now I am leaving the lid off for an hour a day to let it air and some of the moisture evaperate and I will see how this works out. : victory:


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Dont Turks climb? So leaving the lid off will let them escape?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

they like humidity higher and yes they will escape if the lid is left off for an hour lol


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

KarlW said:


> Dont Turks climb? So leaving the lid off will let them escape?


Turks can't climb smooth surfaces and I have a nice 6 gap between the egg crates and the top of the tub so none eva get out. But I think they could maybe jump it if they tried but havent seen it happen yet. : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I was under the impression that the turks were the escape artists thats why Im going for dubias! Your brave leaving the lid off!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> I was under the impression that the turks were the escape artists thats why Im going for dubias! Your brave leaving the lid off!


Compared to dubia they are escape artists lol 

But still they can't climb smooth surfaces.

The thing is with the turks there so bloody fast you put ya hand him the tub for a sec and the little buggers will run up ya arm never to be seen again. Its just making sure ya have ya sleeves rolled up.

I havent started feeding off mine yet but when I do I will be feeding the beardies in a specially converted fish tank so none can escape.

I would strongly recommend you get some steve to put in with ya Dubs they live really well together. : victory:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

The Dubai roaches escape too 

put a smear of vaseline or thick parcel tape round the top edge of your tank hun to help stop them climbing


----------

